# DWAN access CAFJOD



## Container (16 Aug 2013)

Hello all,

It's summer and I'm having a hard time getting ahold of someone who can answer this question at the unit. I'm trying to enrol in my CAFJOD courses and I need an outlook email address and that means intranet access.

How do I go about getting that set up? Do we have a phone number for a help desk like in other fed departments? 

I d appreciate a PM or whatever sage guidance you folks could give me,


----------



## MikeL (16 Aug 2013)

Your unit Sigs may have the DWAN account forms, otherwise you'd have to go to the base side Sigs/help desk.

7777 AFAIK is the help desk number on all bases. is the help desk extension on the bases I've been posted to.


----------



## Container (16 Aug 2013)

nice- thanks so much for the help


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Your unit Sigs may have the DWAN account forms, otherwise you'd have to go to the base side Sigs/help desk.
> 
> ext 7777 AFAIK is the help desk number on all bases.



Nah; it's 4191 here.  I am electronics illiterate and call them at least twice a week.


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2013)

Container said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> It's summer and I'm having a hard time getting ahold of someone who can answer this question at the unit. I'm trying to enrol in my CAFJOD courses and I need an outlook email address and that means intranet access.
> 
> ...



Where are you located?

There is probably someone on the site who would know the local for your location.  If you're in K-town, I just posted it.


----------



## Container (17 Aug 2013)

Id be dealing with Shilo.


----------



## MikeL (17 Aug 2013)

From what I remember Shilo is 7777 for the help desk

*just checked, and it is 7777


> Important phone numbers
> 204-765-3000 plus ext.
> LFWA Consolidated Service Desk - 7777


----------



## Container (23 Aug 2013)

Just a quick note it all worked out thank you. between your help and my staff .I was able to get registered thanks again.


----------



## CAFJOD_POSFAC (25 Feb 2014)

Good day,

To register for a CAFJOD module, the only strict requirement is for you to have a DLN account. 
Usually, the DLN account is linked to your DWAN account. However it is possible to make a request to the DLN helpdesk to have your account linked to a civilian address. 
Send your request to DLN_AFIILE-RAD_EIAIFA@forces.gc.ca
Once this done, you only need to look for CAFJOD in the Catalog Search during the registration period (see our Calendar on our webpage).

Internet Webpage: http://www.forces.gc.ca/fr/instruction-etablissements/ecole-de-recrues-officiers.page?
DWAN Webpage: http://elrfc-cflrs.saint-jean.mil.ca/menu/ins-tra/posfac-cafjod/dp-pd/index-eng.asp


----------

